# It's a Wavy Winter - re-post



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am re-posting since someone asked for the pattern again. Sorry if I missed sending it to any of you that asked for a copy. I'll have to work on a hat and mitts to go with some time over the next year. I am working on a turban/hat for the Knit Michigan chemo cap contest right now. I better hurry it up, it is due in by 1/12/12!! Thanks 

I am very glad we have this new section of "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, & Tutorials". (I was grateful to see the tutorial on the E.Z. Baby Surprise Jacket pattern.)


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'll let you know how I do. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Cute scarf - thanks for reposting, I missed it the first time.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much. I struggled to locate the pattern last time and couldn't get to it. It came through fine.


----------



## terryobrion (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you for the pattern, just what I was looking for!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the color. I am printing it to include in my "some day" file! Thanks for providing it.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. It's the one I was trying to find on Ravelry and failed to find it.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty. Thanks. I downloaded to my library.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. I have printed it to put on my "to do" list. Merry Christmas!


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

Download not working for me...will keep trying.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo thank you for re-posting. Must have missed it the first time around and I absolutely love it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much...beautiful scarf/ color.



ParkerEliz said:


> I am re-posting since someone asked for the pattern again. Sorry if I missed sending it to any of you that asked for a copy. I'll have to work on a hat and mitts to go with some time over the next year. I am working on a turban/hat for the Knit Michigan chemo cap contest right now. I better hurry it up, it is due in by 1/12/12!! Thanks
> 
> I am very glad we have this new section of "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, & Tutorials". (I was grateful to see the tutorial on the E.Z. Baby Surprise Jacket pattern.)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice scarf! Thank you so much! I love your color.

Anita


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I am interested in the turban hat for something similar at the Orange Co Fair sponsored by Knots of Love


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the scarf. Have printed it off for future project. Thanks much.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks so much for posting this pattern, it is indeed lovely .


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

just love this scarf-thank you for re-posting as I missed it the first time-this is my Jan project for my friend-can't wait to get started-thank you-nana-d


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is a lovely scarf. The yarn is nice and shiny, what did you use if you don't mind my asking? Thanks.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

didn't work for me! don't know why!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

fabiana said:


> didn't work for me! don't know why!!


I'm not ParkerEliz, but do you have Adobe Acrobat downloaded on your computer? Parker sent this as a pdf so you'll need Adobe Acrobat to view it.


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! This would be a great great gift for my hair stylist. She loves to knit too!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice , thank you


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I am re-posting since someone asked for the pattern again. Sorry if I missed sending it to any of you that asked for a copy. I'll have to work on a hat and mitts to go with some time over the next year. I am working on a turban/hat for the Knit Michigan chemo cap contest right now. I better hurry it up, it is due in by 1/12/12!! Thanks
> 
> I am very glad we have this new section of "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, & Tutorials". (I was grateful to see the tutorial on the E.Z. Baby Surprise Jacket pattern.)


Thanks so much for your generosity. I missed this the first time. It's the perfect to go with some mitts I'm making for a friend's mother.

I totally agree about using the shortie dpn's instead of a regular straight needle. The Brittany 5" birch needles are my favorites. In fact, I've put all my awkward long straights in the Goodwill box except for a few wood or acrylic ones that I cut down to 6 or 7 inches. If I need anything longer I'll use a circ.

Adding my thanks to KP for this new section.

Looking forward to your turban hat later.


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for that, I missed it first time round but cannot wait to try it out now .... just got to dive into my stash and see what comes out!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not ParkerEliz but if the Download she provided doesn't work for you, do a search on the web for Wavy Winter Scarf; click down to #1 Spinning Wheel Dishcloth. It's under that title; description mentions wavy scarf. I already downloaded it. It's in one of my favorite colors (gotta make it). 

Bea465: I do have Adobe Acrobat and for some reason some of the downloads work and others don't - go figure!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabiana, you're right, I can never figure out why things work sometimes and not others when it comes to computers. Glad you found the pattern. It's a lovely scarf.


----------

